# DBSTalk Arcade NOW OPEN!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Because of your feedback and suggestions I am proud to announce that the DBSTalk.COM Arcade is now open!

All of your favorite games have returned as well as a few new ones. 

Please note that the DBSTalk score keeping feature is currently out of order, however we are working to restore that as well.

Enjoy!

To go to the arcade CLICK HERE


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Now a sticky.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

OMG I'm able to login.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thats because there is no database to check against, the old arcade did not like the ' in your username.

No it don't care who you are it just wants you to have a good time...

Ok... ok, it does not want you to have a good time, but I want you to have a good time!

Have fun!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Is anyone having any problems with the arcade? 

Please let me know how things are going.

Thanks


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> All of your favorite games have returned as well as a few new ones.


Looks like you forgot Tetris.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

W:blush::blush: H:blush::blush:!

It works with Mozilla 1.4RC2


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Wow, that was fast to get that up along with some other features. It came a lot quicker than I thought it would.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Man oh man, how could I forget Tetris? 

It's now there. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

That did not take long to get the arcade working!


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks, Scott. You remain da man.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

hehe Fun times. I have Mame on my laptop. Old arcade games are the best for keyboard only fun.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Any word on the new arcade scoring system?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

They are waiting until the Beta goes gold as it will have different templates then what is in the beta now. (Infact with each beta out the code changes greatly.)

As soon as its available we will have it.


----------

